# Snickers has gone to the Rainbow Bridge...



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your uncle, Sam. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry your uncle lost Snickers. I know the decision must have been hard, but it was the right one for Snickers. Prayers for your Uncle Sam.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts to your uncle on the loss of his beloved Snickers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Sam, please pass on my condolences to your Uncle for his loss of Snickers. What a handsome guy he was. I am so sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep your Uncle in my prayers, it is the hardest thing to do, but the kindest.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your Uncle and you. It's so hard to lose them..


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will keep your uncle in our prayers.

RIP Snickers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snickers*

I am so very sorry about Snickers.
Snickers will be playing with Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.
Please give my condolences to your Uncle!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Snickers...he sure was cute. He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

RIP Snickers. Enzo's mom, your uncle is in our thoughts. He did the right thing.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear, sending prayers to your uncle. Run free Snickers, we'll see you at the Bridge


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sam, so sorry to hear of your uncles loss. He will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad he has you to lean on....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your Uncle's loss - I doubt there is anyone who has not felt guilty about having to make that final and oh so hard decision, even though deep down we know that it is the right one it doesn't lessen the guilt, pain or hurt that we feel.

Please pass my condolences to your uncle


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your uncle's loss of Snickers. Tell your uncle he has nothing to feel guilty about, he gave him the best life and the greatest gift. Letting him free from his pain. And one day he will see him again. Hug your uncle for me and tell him we all are praying for him and understand his pain. 

Snickers is running with all our pups at the bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with goldensmum - it is never easy, and there is always that feeling of guilt, even if you know the dog would pass on his own shortly.

Prayers going to your uncle.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is tough, letting them go, but he did the right thing, for snickers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Snickers was such a cute fellow. Although I'm sure it's no comfort to your uncle, he did the right thing by letting Snickers go and releasing him from his failing body. Rest in peace, sweet Snickers.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Good bye Snickers/
Good thoughts to your uncle and to you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Snickers. He was a beautiful boy. 

(Please thank your uncle for rescuing those two handsome doggies).


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Snickers had to leave.

He had a wonderful life with your Uncle, and now he will have a great time with all the other pups at the Rainbow Bridge.

Rest in Peace dear Snickers.

Hugs to your Uncle.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to say goodbye. In my thoughts.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please pass on my condolences to your Uncle. RIP dear Snickers.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Please pass our condolences to your uncle. I am sure your whole family will miss Snickers. He was a lovely dog.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to your Uncle, it is never an easy decision to make.
Safe journey sweet Snickers.

I hope that each time you look at that ceramic bowl it fills your heart with happy memories of your beloved pets.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Snickers....your Uncle is in my thoughts as he deals with Snicker's passing.

RIP handsome boy!


----------

